# Coolant Loss



## SiriusProjects (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi All,

I know there are other posts about this so apologies for posting on the same subject.

Just want some opinions really.

I topped up the coolant about two months ago to the Max level. I have been checking it now and again since and when I checked it last weekend the coolant level was halfway between Min and Max.

I have read about the common fault with the Water Pump and am wondering whether I have this issue? There is nothing under the car and from what I have read I shouldn't need to be topping it up that regularly.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Coolant is a sealed system & shouldn't require topping up so you must have a leak or the reservoir cap is not sealing.
Common prob is the water pump/thermostat housing [smiley=bigcry.gif] & perhaps only leaking when under pressure so you may not see any coolant leaking. Look for some pink staining.
Hoggy.


----------



## SiriusProjects (Apr 14, 2021)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Coolant is a sealed system & shouldn't require topping up so you must have a leak or the reservoir cap is not sealing.
> Common prob is the water pump/thermostat housing [smiley=bigcry.gif] & perhaps only leaking when under pressure so you may not see any coolant leaking. Look for some pink staining.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy. I will have a good look to see if I can see anything. Fortunately I bought the car in April and it came with 1 years warranty. So hopefully I won't have to shell out if it is the water pump.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Unfortunately it's a sign of a leak. As Hoggy says, normally there should be no loss of coolant at all, even over the long periods of time.

I had this same issue with my previous TT mk3 2.0. It was like yours: initially I started noticing, from time to time, that the level seems to be getting slightly lower than on the previous check. First I thought it was due to some thermal expansion/fluctuations or non-level surfaces I was parking on. But over time the loss became quite obvious, despite I couldn't see any staining under the car or on the tray, when opening the bonnet.

Then, one day, I had lost a couple of inches over a relatively short trip. After that I took the car straight to the dealer who confirmed the pump housing issue and replaced it under the warranty. The replacement took about 3-4 hours, during which I was just working on my laptop in the dealer's lounge.

After that I had no coolant loss at all during the next couple of years before I sold the car. Now on the TT RS no loss at all too.

Based on my experience, this problem will not go away, and the earlier you take it to the dealer the better - more time to enjoy the car without worrying about this pesky issue.


----------



## SiriusProjects (Apr 14, 2021)

GoodThunder said:


> Unfortunately it's a sign of a leak. As Hoggy says, normally there should be no loss of coolant at all, even over the long periods of time.
> 
> I had this same issue with my previous TT mk3 2.0. It was like yours: initially I started noticing, from time to time, that the level seems to be getting slightly lower than on the previous check. First I thought it was due to some thermal expansion/fluctuations or non-level surfaces I was parking on. But over time the loss became quite obvious, despite I couldn't see any staining under the car or on the tray, when opening the bonnet.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I will be getting the car booked in as soon as I can.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Hello Sirius,
I too have this issue. Just not to the extent you have. My coolant loss is like 20% in 3-4 months.

I tried to check under the car and its dry. So the leak is done while the system is under pressure. I cant find any deposit on the components either.
I talked to my mechanic. He is going to do a pressure test when I get back to my country. Worst case its water pump and or thermostat housing. Multi hour job.

If it comes to that make sure to ask for the latest version/revision of the parts. I was told here few days ago that the latest is with letter M at the end of part number.


----------



## SiriusProjects (Apr 14, 2021)

Kenway said:


> Hello Sirius,
> I too have this issue. Just not to the extent you have. My coolant loss is like 20% in 3-4 months.
> 
> I tried to check under the car and its dry. So the leak is done while the system is under pressure. I cant find any deposit on the components either.
> ...


Thanks Kenway. Especially for the parts info.


----------



## carnut1 (Aug 15, 2018)

I have this problem too,and because i live in a rural area i am waiting for it to be recovered for repair.I haven't had an Audi since my mk1 tt.I bought this mk3 because i needed occasional rear seat to take my grandson to nursery.It is a 17 plate and only 17k miles,cant understand why this issue should raise it's head at such low miles.Are there any other surprises in store for me with the mk3 ?


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

carnut1 said:


> Are there any other surprises in store for me with the mk3 ?


These engines are prone to water pump + thermostat fail apparently on the earlier models. (hence why they had quite few iterations of those parts were made). I heard a lot of bad things about the super sport seats. Side trim breaks easily. (not just an issue with TT alone. But many other models with ss seats.)

These engines chug oil like its fuel.

Thats all I heard.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

SS seats are prone to crack until '16 YM, then they started to assembly countermeasured parts directly at factory (there is a TSB on this subject) and problem didn't occur anymore; regarding engine oil consumption, it has been a problem on previous TFSI generation, not on the mk3 as far as I know


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> it has been a problem on previous TFSI generation, not on the mk3 as far as I know


Idk about that. Mine needs a top up at least 1l between scheduled oil changes. (I change yearly) Heard a lot of other people complain about this. Its not as bad as previous gen TFSI engines. But its still more pronounced than in other brands.

The engines sip oil more when you granny them aka. drive slowly like in heavy traffic.  Its just the nature of the engine. If you dont drive in heavily congested cities. You are good. Mine was doing great on oil while I was mainly driving highways. Once I changed job to centre of the city. Oil shot up.


----------



## carnut1 (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks for the replies,dont have Supersport seats and not bothered if there is oil top up required so all good once i get this pump done,hope it's been upgraded !!


----------



## SiriusProjects (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi All,

Quick Update.

So I took my car to Audi on Tuesday and they did indeed find a fault with the Water Pump/Thermostat and thankfully the warranty company have authorised this to be done. Had to take my car back to Audi today so they could do the job. However, I had a call a bit later saying that they have now also found a leak in the radiator and as a result have to go back to the warranty company again to get them to authorise that repair. So I'm hoping it will be third time lucky.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

SiriusProjects said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Quick Update.
> 
> So I took my car to Audi on Tuesday and they did indeed find a fault with the Water Pump/Thermostat and thankfully the warranty company have authorised this to be done. Had to take my car back to Audi today so they could do the job. However, I had a call a bit later saying that they have now also found a leak in the radiator and as a result have to go back to the warranty company again to get them to authorise that repair. So I'm hoping it will be third time lucky.


Hi, You can rely on Aud i Vorsprung durch Technik
Hoggy.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

if it's a leak due external factors (for example hit by a stone), 99% they will ask you to pay..
you wouldn't be the first person to suffer from this, the radiator on the TT is very exposed (a friend had to repair his A/C radiator that was holed by a stone and Audi refused to pay under warranty. He had to weld it, since the price for a new radiator was astronomical)


----------



## SiriusProjects (Apr 14, 2021)

I've just been out and had a look at the radiator. 

What puzzles me is that there is no sign under the car of any leak. So where is all the coolant going? Plus the undertray looks as dry as a bone.

If I was cynical I'd say that the warranty company didn't want to fork out for the water pump repair so if 99% of the time they will ask you to pay for a radiator repair then that's a way of them getting some money out of me so they don't completely lose out.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

SiriusProjects said:


> I've just been out and had a look at the radiator.
> 
> What puzzles me is that there is no sign under the car of any leak. So where is all the coolant going? Plus the undertray looks as dry as a bone.
> 
> If I was cynical I'd say that the warranty company didn't want to fork out for the water pump repair so if 99% of the time they will ask you to pay for a radiator repair then that's a way of them getting some money out of me so they don't completely lose out.


When its dark run your engine up to operating temperature then with a torch look for signs of steam coming from the cooling system. If you angle the torch right it will highlight any steam from a leak.


----------



## SiriusProjects (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks ZephyR2.

I will give that a try.


----------



## SiriusProjects (Apr 14, 2021)

Result!!! The warranty company have authorised the radiator fix as well. So now I've just got to get the car booked back in.


----------



## SiriusProjects (Apr 14, 2021)

Well the work has finally been done. New Water Pump and New Radiator fitted and it didn't cost me a penny.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

So happy for you! Now you can drive in peace.
I just hope that they installed a decent part revision of the pump.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

not bad... 🔝


----------

